# OW!! My inguinal!!



## edditty (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey all, i just had an inguinal hernia repaired and was wondering how long i have to wait till i hit the course again. my doctor is telling me 8 weeks, but i dont know if i can wait that long!!!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

If your doctor is telling you 8 weeks, then you'd better wait 8 weeks. Take Michelle Wie as an example of what playing injured can do to you. She obviously wasn't 100 percent and probably could have reinjured her wrist. She definitely should not have been playing. Not only will you play bad, but you will also run the risk of reaggrivating the injury. Your best bet is to go buy TW 07 and play golf on your couch while you recover!


----------



## edditty (Apr 9, 2007)

man.... cbwheeler, why do you have to use logic in your arguement? and a real life example?!?! although, michelle wie is just a girl ;P i guess im going to have to sit at home and cry for another 6 weeks... TY07!! you, me and the couch!! on the double!!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol sorry. It's just the way I explain things.  Offering a real life example makes things a lot more meaningful. TW 07 is what kept me sane over the winter.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

Which one would you rather be out, 8 weeks or a couple of months. If you don't follow the docs orders you'll be out the couple of months. Then you'll really wished you had listened to the doc. Hernias are nothing to play with. I had take care of my brother when I was younger because my mother was bed-ridden with a hernia and my father was over seas in the military.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

8 weeks = a couple of months


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Haha! 2 months actually! I broke my heel a few years ago..(don't ask..) and I had to wait a month before I played golf again..it killed me to not play, but after my injury was done, I came back to the sport, and I swear I was hitting better then ever! Just wait it out..8 weeks is forever, but if you wait, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Work on your putting stroke in your living room during your layoff.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i broke my ankle 10 weeks ago but because of high school golf i played on it 5 days after i hurt it and continued to play on it almost every day. it was a bitch and it hurt a lot. it was supposed to be a 6 week injury but its still not healed. if i hadnt needed to play i wouldve rested and im paying the price now because its been painful for over 2 months. if you dont have to play dont do it, but you can get by once in a while if your careful


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

cbwheeler said:


> 8 weeks = a couple of months



Funnily enough I was going to post something similar


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> I broke my heel a few years ago..(don't ask..)


How did you DO that?


----------

